# Photos from the Tractor show



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

As promised I will now attempt to load a few of the pics I took at the Tractor show This was the 25th annual Antique Tractor and Engine Show at Stephan Foster State Park in White Springs,Florida. There was lots to look at, and plenty to see and do , very family oriented. So without further ado,For your enjoyment....


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Some great pics!!!Thanks for the post!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep you gotta love that old iron. Thankyou for the pictures!.:thumbsup:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

That horse drawn potato digger is a long way from home if it is in Fl. It should be in Maine. :lmao:. Did you notice if the chain conveyor was made to have just a little bounce ? that was to shake the dirt down through the bars. Thanks for the reminder.

In my younger days I worked on one of those, although somewhat more modern, in AK . With 3 trash slingers and 2 sackers we could dig a 1/4 mile row in 12 minutes if the ground was fairly clean.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ahhh yesterday iron.


----------

